# Just as He is



## jlynn_14

Hi, if someone could translate this for me, it would be greatly appreciated!
This is from a text in 1 John 3:3...

Just as He is

Also, if there is anyway, could someone write it vertically for me?


----------



## pluplik

hi
just as he is -  פשוט כמו שהוא


----------



## jlynn_14

Thank you!!!

One more thing, I'm wanting to get a tattoo... so if I were to put this vertically... how would it look?


----------



## Marnavot

The whole passage:
"Everyone who has this hope in him purifies himself, just as he is pure". 
"וְכָל־אֲשֶׁר לוֹ הַתִּקְוָה הַזֹּאת יְטַהֵר אֶת־עַצְמוֹ כַּאֲשֶׁר טָהוֹר גַּם־הוּא".

"Just as he is pure" vertically:
כ
א
ש
ר

ט
ה
ו
ר

ג
ם

ה
ו
א


----------



## jlynn_14

sorry, last thing..
since i'm wanting to get a tattoo could you put the pronunciation so i can look at the hebrew alphabet so that it's in a picture, not a font?


----------



## Marnavot

פשוט כמו שהוא is a translation to "just as he is", but without connection to the actual passage. vertically it is:
פ
ש
ו
ט

כ
מ
ו

ש
ה
ו
א


----------



## Marnavot

jlynn_14 said:


> sorry, last thing..
> since i'm wanting to get a tattoo could you put the pronunciation so i can look at the hebrew alphabet so that it's in a picture, not a font?



Which translation?
And vertical or horizontal?


----------



## jlynn_14

the Modern Israeli pronunciation.... and vertically.. i'm just wanting to actually print off exactly what i want tattooed... and the text written on these forums do not look like how i want it.


----------



## jlynn_14

Oh, and I do want it in connection with the passage..


----------



## Marnavot

If you want only the words "Just as he is" (without the "pure"), but still in connection with the passage, I would suggest "בדיוק כמו שהוא".
I attached two versions: with and without Nikud.


----------



## amikama

Hmmm... I'm not sure about translations like בדיוק כמו שהוא and פשוט כמו שהוא. The thread opener said that "just as He is" is a quote from John 3:3, so I would expect the translation to be in flowery, biblical-style Hebrew, like the one Marnavot suggested above, כאשר טהור גם-הוא. The other suggestions are simply _too modern_ (IMHO) to be a translation of a New Testament verse.


Just my 2 agorot


----------



## Marnavot

I agree, but I couldn't find a biblical-sounding translation that I can separate the words "just as he is" from the word "pure", and still be a logical Hebrew sentence. Perhaps "כאשר טהור גם הוא" _is_ the best translation, after all (without removing the word "pure").
Here are the jpg. versions:


----------



## Nunty

Here are translations from the two of the most popular Hebrew translations of the New Testament. (By the way, the original post specifies 1 John 3:3, which is the First Letter of John, and not John 3:3, which is the Gospel according to John.)

The first is the Delitch translation (the one suggested by Marnavot), which is an older one and uses Old Testament-style grammar and rhetoric in the New Testament. 1 John 3:3 in full is:

וכל-אשר לו התקוה הזאת יטהר את-עצמו כאשר טהור גם-הוא

The translation of the Bible Society in Israel is found by many, especially young people, to be easier to understand as it sticks to familiar modern grammatical forms. However, it is also a true translation and not a paraphrase. It renders the verse:

וכל מי שנסמך עליו בתקוה הזאל, מטהר את עצמו כפי שטהור האחד הוא

The part that means "as he is pure" is in blue. In the first translation it would be pronounced "ka'asher tahur gam hu"  and in the second, "k'fi sh'tahur ha'ehad hahu".


----------



## jlynn_14

Thank you guys sooo much! I appreciate all of the help!!


----------



## jlynn_14

Marnavot,Is there anyway you can post the jpg picture larger for me? I can enlarge it myself but the quality isn't as good.


----------



## Marnavot

Here it is:


----------



## jlynn_14

Can someone tell me if this is correct? I just took Marnavots picture and used the Hebrew alphabet to replace the letters so that it looks like a tattoo... I'm not sure if I did it right.


----------



## Nunty

There are two errors. In the third group, the first letter should be ג (gimel) not ע (ayin). In the bottom group the dot in the third letter should be in the middle like this וּ and not on top.


----------

